# Remodeling



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I would like to paint my livingroom in a medium shade of brown with white trim but I am not sure if white trim would look ok around my woodgrain entry door. Need suggestions!!! I am putting hardwood floors down and having my carpet ripped up and I want to paint my white walls but not sure about the trim and door.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you post a pic of doorway & trim so we can visualize it better?


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am going to have a new door and frame installed and was wondering about the color for the trim.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think white trim would look great. I would however get the right shade of white to match the brown paint. Believe it or not there our many different shades of white.

Lynda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

With all the wood (floor, door, etc.) white would be the best. Pick a white that goes with the base tones of the wood: a warm white most likely. Take samples to paint store for check. There is often a tendency to "over decorate" so let the beauty of the wood floors play against the white trim and brown walls. Good luck and post pics.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I would like to paint my livingroom in a medium shade of brown with white trim but I am not sure if white trim would look ok around my woodgrain entry door. Need suggestions!!! I am putting hardwood floors down and having my carpet ripped up and I want to paint my white walls but not sure about the trim and door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok this is the General Contractor/Interior decorater...lol...are you doing the base boards or the door trim or do you have chair railing? All but the door trim (if you are leaving it the natural wood color) would actually accentuate the wood floors I would stick to an off white to play off the brown color. Just my 2 cents. I can't believe I'm working on Sunday.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Here are pics of Navajo White trim w/ wood floors and an Oak door included and also oak railing. I really like the results. I didn't think I would but it turned out wonderful!


----------

